# Convicts too naughty for my tank?



## thebestofindica (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon currently with 1 bala shark, 5 tiger barbs, 3 serpae tetras and 2 pictus cats. Could I introduce a convict cichlid in my tank??? If not, could I introduce a more docile cichlid, such as the firemouth or severum?? If you think this isn't compatible, please tell why it wouldnt work and if certain fish would be bothered more than others or if all fish would generally be bothered. Thanks a bunch


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I think your serpaes would probably have the most chance of getting hurt, but the rest of them should do fine. Cichlids will generally eat anything that they can fit in their mouths. I've also seen bala sharks eat smaller fish as well, but they were big balas at the time. They ate some plecos that a friend of mine tried to add to his tank.

BTW, I've seen severum that were more aggressive than some convicts. Unusual, but it does happen.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

i wouldnt put them with severums, i just doint like that mix. True severums can get nasty, but thats one in a few of them most all convicts are nasty and will defiantly try to dominate your tank thus probably causing the severums into hiding


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you wanted a cichlid that is closely related to convicts and is a lot more peaceful, then Archocentrus sajica is your answer.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

The convicts are most probbably going to have a problem with the pictus as catfish in general don't "respect" the territory of other fish and will swim where the feel like (espicially during feeding time) If your'e unlucky enough to get a male and female they WILL spawn and when that happens everything in the tank is at risk ... even you during water changes or tank maintenance! those little guys get NASTY. I'd try to find a more peaceful cichlid if I were you. 

OH YEA ... careful with chosing other fish with long wavey "tasty looking" fins as the tiger babrs will definately feast on them 

:mrgreen:


----------



## thebestofindica (Jan 29, 2005)

Actually guys/gals, my serpaes are far more aggressive than my tigers. I don't know how or why, but they are and i think it may be the fact that the serpaes were the first fish added to the tank due to their hardiness. Any other species of fish (any) that would be cool in my tank?? thanks


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

id go with severums, i think you could put a pair of them in that tank with no problem


----------



## Arash (Jan 17, 2005)

a friend of mine has kept 2 firemouths in his 85 galon hex community tank. They did just fine. the tank consisted of 2 bala sharks, couple of guppies, 3 gouramies (1 dwarf, 2 blue), 2 plecos, 6-7 neon tetras (they all survived), couple of platies, and a couple of killifish. The fish are still healthy and living well together, the firemouths are the biggest fish in the tank, and they don't do anything not even to the neons. Im not sure about convicts though, I have kept convicts but with other cichlids, so I don't know if they would be able to live in a community tank and behave themselves.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

thebestofindica @ Sun Jan 30 said:


> Actually guys/gals, my serpaes are far more aggressive than my tigers.  I don't know how or why, but they are and i think it may be the fact that the serpaes were the first fish added to the tank due to their hardiness.  Any other species of fish (any) that would be cool in my tank??  thanks


My concern wasn't about the serpaes aggressiveness, but because of their size. I had a full grown convict that was as aggressive as any fish I ever owned until it got eaten by a larger fish. Sometimes aggression isn't enough.


----------



## thebestofindica (Jan 29, 2005)

serpaes are probably 2", tigers are 1.5", bala is probably 3", the pictus are 3-4", so what if I were to get a convict that is small?? As you can probably tell, I am interested in introducing a convict into my tank.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

That might not be too bad then. I'd only get a single specimen though. They go nuts when they're breeding.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

yea but if u add just one male he will still defend the territory basically the same way, just without trying to kill everything, instead he will just try to hurt everything


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Firemouths aren't very aggressive and can look quite good when they reach full size. You don't want too many fish in your tank. I think the convict may become a bit aggressive. You might also think about adding a few more serpaes to the mix. They need to be treated like the tiger barbs. They tend to pick on each other and three doesn't leave a lot of targets.


----------



## thebestofindica (Jan 29, 2005)

so you think I should put a firemouth in there intstead of a convict?? or what???


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally, I'd go with a firemouth in there myself. But that's my opinion. It's your tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The majority of firemouths are peaceful, the occasional pugnatous


----------



## driftwood (Feb 21, 2005)

if you really have your heart set on a convict why don't you just go with a hunduran red point! they look very similiar to a convict ( i think they are prettier) and they are not nearly as aggressive so all your small non-cichlids will be fine. i think jeff rapp has some red points right now.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If you not picky about what Cichlid you want, Kribs would do just dandy in there, they are real nice fish, and I have a piar that is going to spawn, and they don't hurt anything that gets close, they just run it off is all.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

I would say that convicts are going to cause trouble if introduced, i agree that a firemouth would be a much better idea, Firemouths don't generally go looking for fights where as convicts can get quite punchy.


----------



## jackdadempsey (May 1, 2005)

i dont know my convict is seperated because hes to tough even my jack couldnt take him they both were biting each other mouth to mouth the convict came out on top!!!!!!!!
i have friends at petco who said that cons have taken down bits and pieces of enormous oscars and torn them to bits!!! even petsmart wouldnt reccomend putting any other fish with them!!!! so think twice!!!!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Oscars are not really all that an aggressive cichlid. They get large and can try to push their weight around, but I suspect it's mostly bluff.


----------

